# Iron artifact cleaning/preserve advice



## Dabeel (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey All,

 I figure some of you out there like to collect the artifacts that you find in the pits you dig.
 I'd like some helpful advice on the best way to clean iron artifacts and preserve them.

 I found several items from the San Francisco site that I would like to clean and preserve.
 Here's a picture of a iron hook that I really like. So far I used a steel brush to knock off the build up of junk on it. Now I just want to know if you guys coat it with anything to try to preserve it.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

If you want to keep it in a condition such as it is now, I recommend picking up a can of clear lacquer spray.. perhaps in a satin finish instead of gloss.. electrolysis will possibly restore it closer to how it used to be...


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Iron artifact cleaning/MARTINS FLORENCE ALA.*

Hi, I have soaked this pot lid in (MARTINS PERFECTION FLORENCE ALA.) soapy water (about 5gal) and a cup bleach, using a brass brush after a three week soak.  I removed about 85% of the rust and scale. What's next maybe sand blasting?!


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Iron artifact cleaning/MARTINS FLORENCE ALA.*

Here's a discussion on electrolysis, I''ll see if I can find  the thread on some stuff I've cleaned.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-47971/mpage-1/key-electrolysis/tm.htm#48001 

 Here's a thread on some stuff thats been cleaned

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-217922/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#218387


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Iron artifact cleaning/MARTINS FLORENCE ALA.*

thanks for the replies,

 Doug


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 14, 2009)

*RE: Iron artifact cleaning/MARTINS FLORENCE ALA.*

Thanks for the info, i will try it,  Rick


----------



## BottleBrad (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Doug!

 I also collect and restore iron and cast iron artifacts.  The best way to restore them to their closest natural state is to use electrolysis.  I does an AMAZING job.  I built a simple machine in my garage and have used it to restore several small pieces.  I have pictures if you'd like to see the before and after results of some of my projects.  Also, here's the link I used to gather the information to build my machine:

 http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tools/Electrolysis.htm

 I bet that hook would look amazing after a few hours of electrolysis!

 Cheers!
 Brad


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 24, 2009)

I would agree that electrolysis is the best however I've used a drimmel-type tool with a grinder tip which has worked well for
 me. One has to be careful and it does take some time, but it will remove the rust and get back to the original surface of the metal.


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally never overly clean any iron artifacts i find.Just a quick clean with a stiff brush(non-metal brisles),and then i soak in some clean 10w-30 motor oil for a few weeks.The oil loosens up fine rust & treats the metal so the rusting stops.After that ,another quick brushing & i wipe off as much oil as i can with a cotton rag,and its preserved for about 10 years+....Any oily residue will diminish over a few months as it continues to soak in the rust pores.


----------

